# TORT TATTOOS



## JDM4 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all, I recently got this tattoo done early January & I love it. 
It was actually a cover up to get rid of a tribal tattoo I had done 12 years ago & hated.

I would love to see other peoples tortoise tattoos as I'm sure I'm not alone. 

Please sends pics


----------



## ascott (Feb 17, 2014)

Turned out great....I do not have tats of torts...just a smiley face and an old idiot tat of my ex husbands name now covered up with a big bold black circle with line through it...


----------



## Eltemp (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to get one across my elbow so when it's bent the protruding elbow looks like the shell. My wife said no..,....


----------



## wellington (Feb 19, 2014)

Love it. I have one of my dog. Been thinking about one of my leopard, but not sure if I want too yet or not. Ascott, did you really do the circle with the line? Love it if you did, that's great


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 20, 2014)

Eltemp...keep working on the Mrs, I think that will look great.


----------



## Kameo37 (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually, an elbow tattoo isn't ideal. The very tip of your elbow will rub off...unless you could strategically put a skin colored acute there. Also, the elbow is one of the absolute most painful places to get a tattoo!! Hope that wouldn't be your first!


Skin colored scute...not acute.


----------



## jennanne (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting one of my tortoise's front footprints


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah elbow would really hurt!!

Jennanne - that's a brilliant idea for the foot print. That would be really cute


----------



## jennanne (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks I love the idea too!! I just have no idea where I'd get it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 23, 2014)

I got mine like two years ago or so. Birthday gift to myself. My grandmother is from South Korea so that's why the flag got incorporated.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got mine on Black Friday !


----------

